# goals



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I've decided to set a couple of goals for myself.

1. To meditate once a night.
2. To write down my negative thoughts and provide a counterstatement to them.
3. To follow through.


----------



## loridee (Feb 1, 2005)

Simple, but straight forward. 

I need to carry through with my goals too.


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

:banana 
Good goals! Good idea to keep them simple, too! Good luck!


----------

